# London meet-ups



## summer2013 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi All,
Am new to this site - so glad I found it!!!! 
I had a donor conceived child at 41 and am looking to do it all over again - woooo hoooo!!!
Is there a London meet-up group? If so, I would love to join.
x


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Welcome !

We tend to just post meet ups on board and everyone just joins in.

Have you found the parenting section of this board ?


----------



## summer2013 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks for your response. No yet, but will now seek it out!
x


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Here's a link summerhttp://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=477.0

bingbong x


----------



## Springhopes (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Summer2013 and anyone else who are in a similar situtation.
I hope you are well. I am 42 and single and I am just starting my journey (literally today) of having my eggs store and wanted to ask whether you would mind me asking how you get to having your first baby?
Thanks
Hope.
x


----------



## caramac (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi Springhopes and welcome! I'm afraid I don't know much about egg freezing as it's not something I have gone through, however I understand from what I have read that the chances of success from using previously frozen eggs is pretty low. I have read that freezing embryos (fertilized eggs) has a higher success rate so you may want to look into this instead/as well?

I achieved my baby through IUI with donor sperm. It took 3 attempts for me so I was pretty lucky. Age plays a big factor in success rates I'm afraid, although there are several single mums on here who have been successful with IUI in their 40s so it's not impossible - especially if you have no other known fertility issues.


----------



## Springhopes (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Caramac

Thanks for sharing your experience =) and I glad you have success (with 3 attempts)

After one day of research - I am leaning more towards sperm donor.as I have come to accept that frozen eggs at my age will have a very very low chance of getting fertilised after the egg has been thawed.

I'd agree with you that freezing embryos (fertilized eggs) have a higher success rate - I need to look more into the whole process.

I hope you don't mind me asking - how do go about getting donor sperm? and when you say  'it took 3 attempts', how long does each one take? I just wanted to see how long the process is.  And how did you select the clinic you use?

I don't know whether I have any fertility issues but  I guess when I get my blood test done I will know??

Also, all the 7 clinics in London told me the first one hour consultation will be £150- 170 I guess that's the cost?

Thanks again for your reply.
Hope
x


----------



## caramac (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi Hope. I went abroad for my treatment as it was much cheaper. It was a clinic used by many women on this site and if you want more details just send me a personal message and I'd be happy to help. The clinic supplied the donor sperm and with my clinic I didn't need to pay for any consultation - although I think it is standard practice with UK clinics. 

Each attempt takes one monthly cycle. With IUI you can do them every month if you are unsuccessful but with IVF I believe they prefer you to wait a month or two in between attempts.

It is good to get as many fertility tests as possible done before you start so you can avoid wasting money on treatments that are less likely to be successful. There are some tests you can get done for free via your GP (if they are sympathetic) but others you have to pay privately.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Springhopes (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Caramac

I appreciate your reply at this time of night =) and it really does help =)

I met with my GP on Thu and he has referred me to the HFEA and that's how I found out about this site and I have called the clinics today. I have just been reading as many posts as possible, as I am writing up a list for my Monday 5 min phone call with my GP to get him to do some test etc.  

The two clinics I rang told me I need to get some blood test done so to see how good my eggs are (the test should be free on the NHS and then I can pay the clinic for them to interpret the result  and tell me my options), I was wondering whether these 4 items are the only ones I needed testing during a blood test? 

FHS 
LH 
Oestradiol 
AMH – anti malarian hormone ie. Ovarian test 

I will google what are in the preliminary fertility tests so I can ask my GP to test them, too.  

I am a bit anxious as I have to wait 3 weeks to be get a GP appt and I have only 5 mins with him on Mon.

Thanks for offering to share with me your clinic abroad.. I will work out how to PM you over the weekend.  I was also reading up on some posts about donors ID being kept anonymous. and how the child will feel if they cannot find out who their biological father is.. there are so many things to take into consideration and I am so glad there is such a strong support group here =)

Hope
x


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Spring hope fsh, oedtrodial and lh should be able to be done by gp - you may struggle with Amh - the first 3 have too be done in first few days of a cycle ( 3-5 I think ?) you might want to ask for 21 day progesterone to check your ovulating - thyroid screen, rubella immunity and cmv if gp's feeling generous ! Good luck


----------



## Springhopes (Mar 15, 2013)

Good morning Morrigan
Thanks for the information, it will be included in my list for my GP. 

Morning everyone 
I have spent yesterday searching posts about single mum with fibromyalgia, most mum seem to have fibro after they had their children and have their partner to help. I do not have family/ partner / friends to help andI  am now thinking about what other things I need to think about, as I know having a baby is not an easy thing (I wouldn't like to call it a job) but my challenges is getting pregnant, getting help etc.. 

Thanks for reading
Hope
x


----------

